# Ribeyes



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Love mine cooked well done most of the time for the charred flavor. Always looking for other ways to cook up a meal. Unfortunately there's not to many foods I don't like :no: Makes it hard to keep my weight down below 300lbs. Awesome seeing what others are cooking too :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Get a good hot grill and build your fire to one side. Seer them on both sides on the side with the fire then throw them on the side with no fire and cook to a good medium rare-medium. If you ask me, well done is just a waste of steak. When cooked that way, the meat is too dry. I just spent three hours slow cooking some baby backs. Build the fire in the middle of the grill, throw some dry rub on the ribs, seer them on the middle of the fire on each side for a minute or two to lock in the juices, then throw em on the side with the top and bottom vents closed almost all the way for a good slow cook. 2.5-3 hours while flipping them every 30-40 minutes and the meat falls off the bone when you're done.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Poor steaks. Makes me sad.

The only way to cook steaks is over extremely hot hardwood coals to sear the outside. The inside should never be over medium rare for a good steak.

My wife use to eat only well done steaks. I refuse to cook them over medium rare, she quickly came to realize she had been missing out.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

As said,
Super hot grill on one side to quickly sear on both sides to seal in all the juices. Move over to a cooler side of grill to finish out to desired doneness if necessary. Remember to let the steak, or any meat to "Rest" for awhile prior to serving. It keeps cooking off of the fire, so pull them off early!


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

*add*

put a bit of white suger in your final sprinkle/ rub it will carmalize like a creme brulee crust!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Sushi maker said:


> put a bit of white suger in your final sprinkle/ rub it will carmalize like a creme brulee crust!


 Now that sounds real good! Thanks :thumbup:


----------

